# F1 from the cheap seats at Silverstone



## Graphix501 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I hit Silverstone for the formula one the other weekend, it was very bright for the majority of the weekend with only a little rain on Sunday to help the photography. Here's a small set, all shot from general admission through the obligatory wire fencing.

1. Colour Harmony at Speed (1/15th)


Lewis Hamilton by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

2. The new guy in red


Sebastian Vettel by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

3. GP2 with Alex Lynn


Alex Lynn - DAMS by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

4. Roman Big John


Romain Grosjean - Lotus Mercedes by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

5.Tickets, tickets, buy and sell tickets, tickets...


Tickets, buy and sell tickets, tickets by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

6. Danny K


Daniil Kvyat by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

7. Sparks are back!


Sparks Will Fly! by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, there's a few more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/fireproof_art/sets/72157653204496573 if you are interested


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Graphix501 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hit Silverstone for the formula one the other weekend, it was very bright for the majority of the weekend with only a little rain on Sunday to help the photography. Here's a small set, all shot from general admission through the obligatory wire fencing.




Great series. 8) Well done, Sir!


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cracking shots! Particularly like 2 and 7. Better than some of the pro shots you see. Did you have any problems with finding gaps in crowds etc to shoot?


----------



## Roo (Jul 12, 2015)

excellent series


----------



## TheJock (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, I love the first image, well titled too 8)


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 13, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for sharing, I love the first image, well titled too 8)



+1, superb panning at 1/15th


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 13, 2015)

Really nice shots.


----------



## Roo (Jul 13, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for sharing, I love the first image, well titled too 8)



Agreed!


----------



## Hannes (Jul 13, 2015)

great set and fantastic panning!


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 13, 2015)

Were you hand holding or using a monopod? Really good panning at that shutter speed.


----------



## Graphix501 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback, really appreciate it  It was tough to get in position with it being so busy, but not unmanageable. All shot with a Monopod too.. it makes a big difference to my keeper rate and doesn't tend to get in the way all that much


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

Graphix501 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hit Silverstone for the formula one the other weekend, it was very bright for the majority of the weekend with only a little rain on Sunday to help the photography. Here's a small set, all shot from general admission through the obligatory wire fencing.
> 
> ...



F'n incredible capture! What's the focal length on this one? Panning with a long lens at a 1/15 shutter speed is damn near impossible. Great work!


----------



## Graphix501 (Aug 21, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Graphix501 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks chap, appreciate it.... only 120mm on this, so not too extreme


----------



## Schmave (Aug 21, 2015)

Like others have said, that first shot is awesome! Great job.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 22, 2015)

Agreed. Its also inspired me to try for ever slower shutter speeds. Will be taking a monopod to the next event I attend!


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's my keepers from F1 Montreal this year. Btw amazing panning @ 1/15!

http://www.emcphotography.com/Sports/Racing


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice series, enice128.


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ty Click! Was fortunate to walk around & gain access w a Ferrari pass & especially my actual seats for race day which r the shots after the flyover. I had pretty much no obstruction in front of me. I took around 1,500 shots shooting @ 10 fps but narrowed the keepers down to around what u see. I also did very minimal post editing in LR5 just cropping & raising the saturation for the colors to pop! All in all it was my very first race & a blast....now I really want the 1Dx! I have a handful of panning shots which were pretty tough coming by at me from top gear into the hairpin but i feel did pretty well....but the original OP's panning shot is INSANE!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Roo (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree with Click...a very nice series


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ty Roo!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------

